# Is the Cannondale System Six Pro frame the same as Liquigas team?



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Cannondale System Six Pro 105 Liquigas frame is the same as the top specced bike? I thought it was (even though that's amazing value) but a rider on our run today was sure it wasn't the same frame?


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

primalcarl said:


> Does anyone know if the Cannondale System Six Pro 105 Liquigas frame is the same as the top specced bike? I thought it was (even though that's amazing value) but a rider on our run today was sure it wasn't the same frame?


Do you have a link to this model? The 08 catalog doesn't list a System Six model that comes with 105, just DA, Ultegra, and Rival. Of those, only the DA (system Six 1) is BB30, the other models have a standard BB.


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Since yesterday they've changed their website! It was here http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/07/cusa/road/liquigas/index.html but now they have an Ultegra bike instead.

This bike does exist, I saw it in a shop here in the UK yesterday!

http://www.chevincycles.com/products.php?plid=m1b70s6p4651


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

My bad - assumed you were talking US spec.
Judging from the link to the shop, I'd say it was a different frame due to "SYSTEM SIX Pro Threaded BB." The top line model uses BB30.
Can't say if there were any other differences, or in fact, if it's the same frame with the bonded insert. For 08, there are two different frames, one w/BB30, one w/o.


----------

